# Game Thread, 11/18: Bulls at Lakers, 8:30 CSN, L.A.



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

You know the drill...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 11/18: Bulls at Lakers*

Lakers win, it would be just too perfect for all the kobe-chicago drama


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: 11/18: Bulls at Lakers*

Will we see more of this tonight?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: 11/18: Bulls at Lakers*

The LA Times on the Kobe Drama:



> Just think, both of Kobe Bryant's favorite teams together on the same floor!
> 
> Yes, it's the Lakers and the Bulls, in whatever order he has them, who will meet tonight as both teams continue to figure out where they're going.
> 
> ...


Read the rest at Bryant to Chicago? That's just a lot of wind where Heisler tells the readers that most of those rumors of Kobe trades are coming from Kobe or his agent, but they won't let Bucher use their names as sources.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight.


----------



## ETBulls23 (Nov 16, 2007)

Having sold all their seats through the terrible post-Michael Jordan years, they're not risk-takers

Pretty much


----------



## ETBulls23 (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's the problem with Kobe not being traded. The longer LA waits, the less they'll get for him. With every passing day he gets closer to being able to use that opt-out. You think a trade won't go down if Paxson ends up with a lottery pick or even a top 20 pick in this coming draft? 

My stance on Kobe is, he will be traded, and if not during the season, it will only be because it is common knowledge that a deal will be going down this summer. If the Bulls end up with a pick where they can get a good backup SF, they'll likely move Deng and start Noce. Something will happen by the summer.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Is this on sopcast?
I don't get Comcast Sports Net here...

I need to see the Bulls throw down Kobe this game... somehow


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im looking forward to it. Its gotta be better than this Boston game


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

<object id="W4740f11431dccfd2" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/4740f11431dccfd2" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/4740f11431dccfd2" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object><object id="W4740f1e25dc59bfb" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460995db44151766/4740f1e25dc59bfb" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460995db44151766/4740f1e25dc59bfb" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

3-2 early after a Noc three.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls trying to attack the basket


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich gives us the lead with a pair of free throws.

7-6 Bulls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kwame Brown down, his left knee


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce continues to have a hot hand


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls 11-10


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Second foul on big ben


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich 0-4 already. Yeesh.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls i would say are playing decently, some pretty good defense


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

kirk is keep us from being up.Also not having deng,but still we look a lot better now that we have noc in thier.Kirk though is killing us man.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Hinrich 0-4 already. Yeesh.


Loul Deng also has zero points :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Neither team is playing very well in the first quarter.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc and Gordon with 15 of our 21 this quarter on 7-12 shooting.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

and people want to trade Noce...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

fouls fouls and more fouls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls up 23-19, wallace is ready to come in... here goes our lead


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Noc is making a good case to stay in the starting lineup.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

good reboud Thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk is still missing shots


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

see 24-23 lakers already


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

26-23 lakers, put wallace and kirk back on the bench


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

is kobe even playing in this game? :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk BLEW that layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Three by Thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats Kirk you made a shot! Have a cookie.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I swear I just saw Kobe in a bulls uni


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied 32 with 6:20 left in the 2nd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

who the F is thomas Gardner?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yay Kirk to the bench. Sorry Kirk I love you but you're blowing chunks.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Seriously who is Gardner and why is he getting minutes? I mean this is Skiles mr. I don't play Tyrus Thomas or Noah or Thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gardner On Kobe?!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

So Bulls are up 40-39 with 3.20 min's left in the 2nd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

And some of us wanted Mihm :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

WOW Nice fake pass / Layup Thabo!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oi, Stacey King is a douche.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> Oi, Stacey King is a douche.


These announcers are quite annoying I won't lie


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

wow this team is looking so much better on both ends.We still badly need a post threat,but wow i like what i'm see on the D.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

44-42 bulls with a minute left of the half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Jay by Thabo- 9 for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

46-45 bulls lead at halftime. think i need some coffee after this one.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo is 4-4!


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Um, Tyrus?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

mw2889 said:


> Um, Tyrus?


Good call.

Where the heck is he?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mw2889 said:


> Um, Tyrus?


who? 

I mean, why use Tyrus Thomas when we have THomas Gardner


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we play this guy for five minutes 










Yet tyrus and noah are yet to be seen.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus thomas voted the bulls player that brings the most energy. WHERE IS HE SKILES!?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The lakers come out swinging, bulls down by 3


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> we play this guy for five minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen Gardner during the preseason? He definitely has some skill. I don't mind seeing him playing some time.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

good news, kobe is chucking it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lgtwins said:


> Have you seen Gardner during the preseason? He definitely has some skill. I don't mind seeing him playing some time.


you've got to be kidding me right. I've never heard this man's name before.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Griff out with his 5th foul


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

So i just got done throwing my temper tantrum about the Celtics' lost and am hoping the Bulls make today decent for me. The Redskins already lost today too


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls down by 4- gordon airball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

down by 6


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce misses a wide open 3- offense is looking stagnant


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> you've got to be kidding me right. I've never heard this man's name before.


He played yesterday.

I have no problem with him getting time, but I do have one with Tyrus being MIA (Noah too, when our bigs aren't doing well).


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

So Deng's not playing because were about to trade him?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> So Deng's not playing because were about to trade him?


The word is he's "injured" but my money is he is out saving Suddan while he waits to be traded


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the hell happened to Hinrich for you guys this year?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> So Deng's not playing because were about to trade him?


Back injury.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> What the hell happened to Hinrich for you guys this year?


we ALL are wondering the same thing. The bulls are just settling for jumpshots and they are down by 10


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

This 3rd quarter is not going so good.

Outscored 15-2 so far.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon for a three!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey check it out Tyrus Thomas is in the game


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Bulls have one of the stupidest and worst offenses in the league. All they do is shoot jump shots.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kunlun said:


> The Bulls have one of the stupidest and worst offenses in the league. All they do is shoot jump shots.


I agree, I've seen better offenses with actual post games coaching grade school basketball


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Uhh according to the box score Tyrus has only played three minutes. Whats that about??


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus for two and the foul!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> Uhh according to the box score Tyrus has only played three minutes. Whats that about??


It's almost like they forgot about him on the bench, he never even got his t-shirt off.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Tyrus has the weirdest role ever, he doesnt know weather he should be prepared to play 35 minutes or ten


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

What is that?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> Tyrus has the weirdest role ever, he doesnt know weather he should be prepared to play 35 minutes or ten


a week ago he was the starter, doing pretty well, and got replaced by Noce. 

what the f.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3 by LA, bulls down by 10, this game is good as over.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hinrich's ugly, and his game is worse


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls down by 13


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Two plays by stupid Kirk. No, three in a row.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lol at johnny redd kerr wanting a travel called there


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

75-60 kobe with the lead. time for the 4th quarter


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yikes. What a crappy end to the third quarter.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

yea after kobe beats us tonight, fans are going to be calling for him even more


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I really don't like Kirk. He is our Rex.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

zzzzz. stop shooting 3's!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not so sure Kobe really wants to go to Chicago anymore...why go from a winning record right now to a losing one?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni's 0-6 since the first quarter.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> I'm not so sure Kobe really wants to go to Chicago anymore...why go from a winning record right now to a losing one?


I was kind of thinking the same thing...I think they'd be pretty similar teams with Kobe


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

63-81 lakers and the lakers have 51 bench points... DUHON is chucking it! great...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

This one got ugly pretty quick.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

ben gordon just got posterized lol


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im sick of even looking at Ben Wallace standing around the perimeter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> This one got ugly pretty quick.



dunk of the game was by big ben :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce hits a 3 but it's too late


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

So like how much of an effort would you say were really giving at this point?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I just dont get it. What changed soo much from last season?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ouch 3 by the lakers


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I really hate watching Kirk and Big Ben playing. My dislike for those two keeps growing day by day.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> I just dont get it. What changed soo much from last season?


Actually, not a damn thing changed from last season besides signing joe smith and rook's. Considering joe smith is good but THAT much better than pj brown, and well, rooks are never played. Nothing changed from last season and that right there is the problem. We expected just from improvement alone we could coast along to the second round. Who would of known that it would turn out not to be the case.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Jeah Feed It To Baby Shaq!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey atleast the rookies are getting some minutes


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gotta agree. Kirk has digressed so much that he's making playing time for Duhon understandable. Kirk's play this year is horrendous. He was the one player that I did not think had any reason to eb afected by rumors. Turns out, he may have been beat down royally by his non=-olympic adventure.

Very disappoint.

Ben Wallace - that's simple - BEN WALLACE SUCKS.

BULLS SUCK RIGHT NOW AS WELL. 

Only Ben Gordon can his head upward; and not to high at that.

What's the over under on the Skiles/Paxson implosion?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice hook by Aaron Gray!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I mean Ben Wallace was still looking terrible during the playoffs. Hinrich's production took a drop, Noc's did too I'd say. Other than that, we should be looking like the same team, maybe not improved, but the same. But last years team would beat this team by 20.

Did you just see that bounce pass to his feet? lol


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. This middling play is so tiresome. I'm glad I'm going to be out of town and missing some games over the holiday.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

It's so weird- we in fact have a post presence, while not great but still respectable, in Deng, TT, Joe Smith, and Gray... yet for some reason we refuse to play in the post


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks again pax's.Hay i will say this about skiles.The man love to play small,he has probably more big bodys then years past and still desides to play small.Y not throw Gray out thier when the game in reach or even noah.I'm just curious,i mean if where going to lose anyway shouldn't they at least get some pt.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lmao at Noah diving at a ball directly at his feet


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

97 to 75 lakers with 2:30 left


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Duhon
Seflosha
Nocioni
Noah
Wallace

Thats a ugly *** lineup right there


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> Duhon
> Seflosha
> Nocioni
> Noah
> ...


ugly lineup? more like ugly team.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

106-78 lakers 73 points from the bench

Final score


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

thats a wrap. about time


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

when r we going to use the height we have on the bench?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ballerkingn said:


> when r we going to use the height we have on the bench?


Yeah I just wish we had a 7 ft white stiff with a hookshot rotting on the bench that we could use. :worthy:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good game. We're not the Kobe's anymore.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good game. We're not the Kobe's anymore.


Griffen/Noah/Gray for Kobe, that's the final offer. Take it or leave it. Please consider this offer for your own sake.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Griffen/Noah/Gray for Kobe, that's the final offer. Take it or leave it. Please consider this offer for your own sake.


you forgot a 2nd round pick


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Some positives from the game:

1 Wallace got to wear his headband
2 Hinrich finally got that big zit on his forehead to pop after clanking his 5th consecutive shot
3 Gray finally got the splinters pulled from his rear end when he got up off the bench
4 Skiles got it right by making that move every hall of fame coach would make for a struggling size challlenged team by starting Griffin for Deng. 4 guards and Wallace. Good thinking Costanza.........
5 We finally put the Kobe thing to rest, for we proved that Kobe would probably beat all 12 of ourplayers all by himself

This team would struggle to beat the prison basketball team at Stateville..
4


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The Bulls are bad.

At least we didn't get swept in our season series against the Brandless Clippers.

They didn't even play their good players much against us and they smoked Paxson's gang of "contenders."


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kukoc4ever said:


> The Bulls are bad.
> 
> At least we didn't get swept in our season series against the Brandless Clippers.
> 
> They didn't even play their good players much against us and they smoked Paxson's gang of "contenders."


i think you would look good in a bulls uni :cheers:


----------

